# Random little complaint about Fire HD 8



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

This is relatively minor, but I just gotta vent, and I'm wondering if others have had this problem:

I have my games on the home screen of my Fire, in a group. (You drag one icon on top of another to get a group. It's like a folder.) So to open a game, I tap on the group icon, then tap the game icon. No problem. When I'm finished, if I go back to my Home screen, the game group/folder is still open. That's not a problem (though I wish it would close the game group). The problem is that the cursor is at the end of the group name ("Games") and the keyboard has appeared, as if it expects me to type something. I just want to close the game group. There's an X in the top right corner, and that seems like a logical way to close the group, so I tap it, but it doesn't close the group. It deletes the name of the group!! Grrr. So I then have to retype the name of the group, and it turns out that the way to close the group is to tap off of it, NOT tap the X. 

Am I doing something wrong, or is this just really bad interface design? I wish the group wasn't still open when I go to the Home page after playing a game, but I REALLY wish it didn't put the cursor in the group name, bring up the keyboard, and repeatedly con me into tapping an X in the top right corner of the window, which DOESN'T close the group window.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've noticed the same thing . . . yeah . . . bad design. I've done exactly as you describe and thought 'how stupid!' And then had to re-type my group title.

I figured out that I can just tap outside the pop up . . . . or tap for home. 

Lately, though, I just go to 'games' from the scrolling menu and choose what I want to play from there. It shows the most recent one extra large, and then the other recent ones and I can go to something I haven't played in a while via the 'see all your games' link.


----------

